# New hk vp9



## davew41 (Aug 29, 2015)

Just picked this up today.. if it cools down I might get to the range tonight!!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## davew41 (Aug 29, 2015)

Glad I got a taste of the H&K, honestly it is amazing quality , I took the slide off to clean it and there are no machine marks, no rough edges, totally different quality then a lot of the usa made pistols and even the Glocks,
I will be selling off all my Glock stuff and extra magazines on Tuesday to a local gun shop and starting to save for the H&K VP45 when it is released..
I like these that much


----------

